# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Any ideas?

## Gouken

I have recently been having to do a lot of water changes as of late. Ive had some of my fish die in my tank from somthing that i have never seen before the beta's got like a white fuzzy stuff on their faces i added medication to the water only one beta is left now  :Sad: . After the water change i did yesterday i noticed in the water what looked like a lot of very small worm like creatures in the water. The last time I had them in the tank i did a complete hot water rinse on the tank, gravel and drift wood in the tank which seemed to kill them off and now they are back again. Have any of you had these issues with your water and how can i get rid of this problem.

----------


## keehoe

How about some photo of the fish and the worm? Most probably the worm is not related to the problem of the fish.

----------


## Daniele Maxia

Do you think those worms could be the larvae of some insect?

----------


## G.rosea

_Planaria_s? They come up usually when you've overfeed the fish or you haven't change the water too often. --> Food for them.

----------

